# New U20 in Birch Multiplex by eggy22



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

I started using Slingshots just a few months ago......and I must confess that I have been buying more than I actually need. I do have a preference for quick change tube shooters which are in short supply here in the domestic UK market. Bands appear to dominate......so when Nick announced a Birch version of the U2......I jumped!


screencapture

It was announced 2 days ago......so imagine my surprise when the postman reached it to me this morning! The U2 has universal forks....so it can be use Over the Top or Through the Forks with either Bands or Tubes. The forks have a quick change slot, so I was able to fit a 1745 loop set I was already using on my Toucan. For your information.....Distance between the forks is approx 45mm and the hole for the tubes is 7mm.

I used both 9.5mm steel and M8 hexnuts.

Fit and finish are excellent and I was scoring well after only a few shots. I found the little extra length of the handle made the U2 extremely comfortable to use.....and I just love the flexibility of the fork configuration

Really....really pleased with this one Nick......More tube shooters please!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks a nice shooter


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

Just realised.....U2. How could an Irishman get that wrong???


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Pal

Glad your happy with it , i have made many of these in a laminated version ,which are popular but they come at a higher price with all the extra work involved .

So this was aimed at been more affordable to most people ,still with the options of ott and ttf , tubes or flats .


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Nick is such a great builder, He's so fast I'm surprised a factory hasn't put him into use as a robot


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> Thanks Pal
> 
> Glad your happy with it , i have made many of these in a laminated version ,which are popular but they come at a higher price with all the extra work involved .
> 
> So this was aimed at been more affordable to most people ,still with the options of ott and ttf , tubes or flats .


I had seen it.....but in my inexperience....I am afraid that I regard wood as a rather delicate material. However .....having used this......if you ever supply an aluminium cast version of this......I would bite your arm off for one. I love it!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Individual said:


> Nick is such a great builder, He's so fast I'm surprised a factory hasn't put him into use as a robot


I'm going to have to get mi finger out now , because i only made 2 of those yesterday and the have both gone now , with quite a few inquiries for them, along with the new H14-TTF and H12 better go back in the workshop .


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

culcreuch said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pal
> ...


Wood is what catapults are meant to be made out of... they always have been LOL...


----------

